# Do you track your life's "bugs" somehow?



## nekoexmachina (Jul 10, 2010)

From one of webcomics i've got an idea about creating lifezilla, life bug-tracking system, and well, it kind of worksforme 
It really helps with reviewing and fixing errors in my life.
Especially with thinking over them and writing interesting thoughts in zilla. 
Some time ago ive tried to maintain the 'paper'-version of such a tracking system, but that sucked, due to my dislike of any paper notes.


----------



## sossego (Jul 10, 2010)

Somewhat.
Anyone who is aware of my other web profiles in the Linux and BSD communities know I am open- too open at times- about myself.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 11, 2010)

> I am open- too open at times- about myself.


well, i did not mean the public zilla, but local one


----------



## aragon (Jul 11, 2010)

Sort of.  Usually more of a ToDo list in my case, and almost always in the form of a simple text file.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2010)

If you have any iStuff you may like EpicWin.app

http://www.epicwinapp.com/


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

No, that's why I keep a shrill, spiteful harpy* around.  That way I needn't keep track of my faults myself.



*Uh, darling, if you're reading this, it's a joke.  Really, don't start yelling and throwing stuff, please!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2010)

My life is self-healing, with an open pipe to /dev/null.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 12, 2010)

It's more of a slap from my girlfriend when I do something stupid than a whateverzilla.


----------



## aragon (Jul 13, 2010)

girlzilla


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack Daniels is my bug report.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack and his cousins Johnny, Jose, and Buddy Weiser are usually the cause of the bugs.


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 20, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> Jack and his cousins Johnny, Jose, and Buddy Weiser are usually the cause of the bugs.



Not until you get out of college.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 20, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> Not until you get out of college.



lol true, but you have to realize that college is only a very, very small portion of your life.


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 20, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> lol true, but you have to realize that college is only a very, very small portion of your life.



And I plan to enjoy every second of it.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 20, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> And I plan to enjoy every second of it.



Good. You should. It's probably the only time in your life when it's socially acceptable to be drunk by 10AM and throwing up by noon. I sure as hell miss it.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 29, 2010)

Life is an illusion.


----------



## sossego (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought life was a cereal.
Or is it a game?
"Get a life!" = "Have some breakfast!"
An elusive allusion illustrating the illusion of reality?
"That's the life!"= "Playaz got some mad skillzz, yo!"
(Dubba Zee means righteous.)
"Don't hate tha playa, hate tha game."="Buy yourself some oatmeal, jibby hole."


----------

